

TC50: Payola or a dodgy site from Ashton Kutcher, I know which I’d pick  - dbreunig
http://www.inquisitr.com/2984/tc50-payola-or-a-dodgy-site-from-ashton-kutcher-i-know-which-id-pick/

======
wmeredith
Michael Arrington seems best at promoting himself and the TechCrunch brand.
This is more of the same, and it's not all that surprising.

Now, maybe he wanted to rub elbows with Kutcher, maybe he wanted the celeb
name at his conference to raise awareness of his brand, maybe he wanted it
there to raise awareness for the other start-ups. Anyway, this article sounded
like sour grapes. (Aaaand it seems to me like having Ashton Kutcher attached
to a celebrity rag site is probably a good idea.)

